# Looking for AFRICAN PYGMY HEDGEHOG to buy in South Wales only.



## HarryStarbuck (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a Pygmy Hedgehog, mostly want a salt and pepper one. No albinos! I'm willing to spend up to £100 and I'm only buying within South Wales, preferably in Cardiff. Would love to have some feedback and if you do know anyone in South Wales who breed, please inform me.


Email me - [email protected]


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Join here https://www.facebook.com/groups/africanpygmyhedgehogclubuk/516863338337590/?notif_t=group_activity there is a breeder near you


----------



## HarryStarbuck (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks, do you know the breeders name?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

HarryStarbuck said:


> Thanks, do you know the breeders name?


 
Kirsten but dont know her last name


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

There's no salt and peppers in the UK, only those wrongly labelled. An algerian grey may be the closest thing to what you're looking for. Any good breeder normally sells for around £125 for a hoglet, you'll also need to bear in mind vivarium costs, heating costs and live food. If you need any help just buzz as I'm confident with these critters. 
: victory:


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

HarryStarbuck said:


> I'm looking to buy a Pygmy Hedgehog, mostly want a salt and pepper one. No albinos! I'm willing to spend up to £100 and I'm only buying within South Wales, preferably in Cardiff. Would love to have some feedback and if you do know anyone in South Wales who breed, please inform me.
> 
> 
> Email me - [email protected]


I believe you emailed me yesterday,
There are no salt and pepper African Pygmy Hedgehogs in the UK at this time, even in America they are rare. Most breeders sell their hoglets for between £125 and £150. Some breeders will deliver or will meet half way for the price of petrol sadly because I don't drive I only deliver around the North west. 

There are quite a few breeders in the Birmingham area who may be able to meet you at Cardiff. 

Theres a breeders list here,
Hedgehog World

On the list is Kirsten Gaston (from Swansea) and Carol Markham from Carmathen. Also Natalie Hughes from Rugby near Birmingham. 

Hope that helps.:2thumb:


----------

